
Where or hiw do you find nice people that can give feedback of your work? - bbuccianti
This. I&#x27;m trying really harder to connect with people to talk about technologies and how to achieve things. I send emails all days and I&#x27;m starting to think that this is impssible. Nobody seems wanting to spend a couple of minutes reviewing code from someone inexpert like me.<p>What can i do to improve?
======
boboangel
Check out
[https://codereview.stackexchange.com/](https://codereview.stackexchange.com/)
or the code review subreddits. If you follow their posting guidelines you're
likely to get feedback on how to improve your (working) code.

I recommend you start with the free options above, but if you need more in-
depth feedback we offer paid code review at
[https://www.pullrequest.com](https://www.pullrequest.com). It's code review
as a service for every popular language that can help you improve your code
quality.

------
100-xyz
Hi,

For code reviews, find a forum focused on that area. HN is designed for
broadly popular subjects. If it doesnt fall in that category, you posting will
just fall off.

What languages are working with?

Good luck.

